# N33 error message??? No TiVo Connection



## jdaniels1982 (Jan 15, 2011)

I own a TiVo premier, I was in the middle of watching a film on Netflix when the app suddenly shut down and I was returned to the TiVo central screen. It appeared that my TiVo lost its connection to the Internet. I restarted the TiVo but the same problem continued. The message reads "this TiVo box is connected to the Internet but is having trouble connecting to the TiVo service(N33)."

I have no problem connecting to the Internet in the house and Netflix is streaming just fine onmy iPad.

I tried testing the tivo box connection and it worked, but when I tried to manually force a connection it failed.

Can anyone help? It's after hours in TiVo customer service world 

Please help


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Same message for me as well. Must be a TiVo server problem.


----------



## jdaniels1982 (Jan 15, 2011)

What time did it happen to u? I'm in ny, everything went dead here at about 9:30pm. Anyone else with a premier having a similar issue?


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

Same here... I'm in Boston and agree it went south probably around 9:30

I'm guessing they have a team of engineers working on getting things back to normal in their data center. As an ops manager for a few online products myself, I know this feeling all to well. 

KC


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Yeah, the same error for me. Hopefully TiVo is aware of the issue.


----------



## jdaniels1982 (Jan 15, 2011)

Still N33 message at 10:30 Ny time. Did anyone get it working yet?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Still down, 

but my second forced update worked.


----------



## blocktek (Aug 19, 2009)

N33 error here for me on the west coast, since at least 7pm PST. No way to contact live support at TiVO, either.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

+1 on N33 error here as well. "Unrecoverable Error" appears when performing a net connect. iPad app also stopped working too. Time for TiVo to reboot their servers.

EDIT: Net connect eventually went through after second attempt, but still showing N33 error.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

7:45pm west coast. Not getting N33 error, but when viewing the suggestions in Tivo Central the only text that appears for each suggestion is the bottom "Recommended because" blurb. There are no details of the specific show in the space above, just empty dark blue screen.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I had an N33 error earlier today (about noon PST, but on only one of my Premieres) That cleared up, all was well, and then it broke again


----------



## wikiwiki2004 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have two premieres and both have the N33 message and have had it since about 9:30pm. I am in the eastern time zone. I also have the tivo app on my ipad and it quit working about the same time. I was thinking at first this was an issue with my network. Now I suspect it is actually an issue with the tivo servers. Hope they fix this soon!


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

Kicked me out of the middle of Netflix streaming too, with an N33 error. About an hour ago? 

I finished watching the program on my Tivo-equipped TV -- it resumed right where the Tivo quit, which is nice.

I assume cable recording isn't affected...


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well this is classic...TiVo iPad app is now telling me my media access key is wrong. Net connect completed, but still N33 error and MAK not being recognized.


----------



## Bob Yale (Feb 3, 2012)

Since the 14.9.2.2 update the N33 errors started, infrequently at first, but over the past week they have increased in frequency until they now appear 90% of the time. This causes the service to be unusable. Shows dont always record. Constant lock ups. Navigating through the menus is extremely sluggish and completely freezes up after 3 or 4 clicks on the remote. When it freezes it takes several minutes to recover allowing a few more clicks until it locks up again. 

I moved the antenna around but no luck. I tried forcing a connection, still nothing. I rebooted the unit and it comes back with the top banner, but after a few minutes it goes back to N33! Now I put the Apple Express unit 3 feet away, but the issue persists. Nothing is different with the unit (hard drive and WD external drive) except for the 14.9.2.2 upgrade. All other network connected components work fine.

I have a rather large gathering coming here to watch the Super Bowl... Hope to have this figured out by then. Any ideas? Anybody sending their units back to TiVo?


----------



## wikiwiki2004 (Dec 25, 2010)

mmf01 said:


> Well this is classic...TiVo iPad app is now telling me my media access key is wrong. Net connect completed, but still N33 error and MAK not being recognized.


I received that error on my tivo app for the ipad about an hour after I received the N33 error. I think they are linked. I checked the code from my tivo box and it is CORRECT, but even after I re-enter it the tivo app still says it is wrong. Seems the N33 error is creating a big domino affect. I am hoping they fix this soon. My tivo app on my ipad is now completely useless.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Chat with Tivo

We're performing maintenance on our servers tonight. Connections to the TiVo Service, On Demand Features, some HD menu features and even use of the TiVo App will not work for 2-3 hours while these updates process.

this was an emergency update.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

TiVo just posted on twitter:

We're aware that some of the TiVo Premiere service features are currently down. We will update you as we learn more. It is being addressed.

I'm sure all will be well soon.

KC


----------



## h0sti1e17 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am having the same issue. I first noticed the message a few minutes ago (11pm east). But around 9:45ish I went into view my recorded programs and I would get a spinning blue circle when I selected a folder and it would take about 15-20 seconds to let me see "play". That isn't doing that right now, so not sure if they are connected or now.


----------



## h0sti1e17 (Oct 21, 2011)

SafariKC said:


> TiVo just posted on twitter:
> 
> We're aware that some of the TiVo Premiere service features are currently down. We will update you as we learn more. It is being addressed.
> 
> ...


While that is a pain, at least I know it isn't something on my end or with my TiVo.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

N33 here also in Wisconsin; glad to hear it's not on my end.

Thankfully this is already result #3 on Google for "tivo N33 error", so expect this to be a highly-trafficed thread tonight.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

SafariKC said:


> TiVo just posted on twitter:
> 
> We're aware that some of the TiVo Premiere service features are currently down. We will update you as we learn more. It is being addressed.
> 
> ...


Uh oh...Someone accidentally ran windows update on production servers during primetime. Next time click postpone rather than reboot.


----------



## PaulScarp (Sep 24, 2006)

It happened to my premiere elite at 7:30 central time. Nothing seems to get it to work properly. I have rebooted the TiVo, reset the router and even checked with the cable company for any Internet issues. It has to be TiVo servers. The TiVo is kinda useless until this is fixed


----------



## Lrscpa (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank goodness for TiVo Community. 

Imagine how I felt, having just gone through guided setup on a brand new Priemere Elite and Cablecard pairing without a hitch, only to get to the pretty new HD menu with an N33 Error. 

When I select a program from My Shows, before I hit play, I hear the TiVo bonk, the screen goes black for about a minute, then comes back to the main TiVo menu. 

Time to go to sleep, let this puppy continue indexing, then force a connection or two in the AM.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

Have N33 on both Premires @ 11:53p EST, going to bed as well.


----------



## eddieb187 (Jan 17, 2009)

My Premieres are back up and working as of 11:50 PM.
So I guess they finished the update.


----------



## wikiwiki2004 (Dec 25, 2010)

Both of my Premieres are up and running again and no N33 message. The one just needed a force connect. The other I did the force connect and it still wouldn't get rid of the N33 message until I forced a restart on it. Now both Premieres are without the N33. If you still have the N33 message try the force connect first if that doesn't work might have to force the tivo into a restart. To force a restart you need to go to settings & messages, then Help, then Restart or Reset System, then select Restart the Tivo Box.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

You shouldn't need to force a reconnect. Worst case scenario, just pull the ethernet and re-set it. All of mine came back automatically without any connections.


----------



## wikiwiki2004 (Dec 25, 2010)

rainwater said:


> You shouldn't need to force a reconnect. Worst case scenario, just pull the ethernet and re-set it. All of mine came back automatically without any connections.


When others were coming back up I actually did pull both wireless adapters and reconnected them. That didn't work, I still had the N33 on both. So I forced both to reconnect the one came back fine the N33 disappeared the other still had the N33 error I ended up restarting the one completed and now both have no N33 error. Just stating if anyone has the issue I did you might have to force a reconnect and worst case scenario even force a restart.


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

mmf01 said:


> Uh oh...Someone accidentally ran windows update on production servers during primetime. Next time click postpone rather than reboot.


I would hope they have a high-availability configuration


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Since I use SDUI I never even noticed the outage. This kind of event clearly points out the giant flaw that is the HDUI.


----------



## raven4luck (Nov 18, 2007)

I got the same error abt 9:30MST, first time seeing *N33*. I followed the instructions Tivo has posted for network error messages. They didn't solve the problem but did change the error message to another new one, *N30*. It finally resolved itself abt an hour or so later.

I got the latest update, 20.2, on my Premiere abt 2 weeks ago. I've already had 3 freezes, have seen the return of old annoying software bugs and now the new error messages. I'd like the choice to NOT upgrade. I was finally enjoying my Premiere box as it was...I've had a lot of problems with it the past ~17 months. :down: :down: :down:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Since I use SDUI I never even noticed the outage. This kind of event clearly points out the giant flaw that is the HDUI.


I never had any issues and I use the HDUI. Obviously the bar at the top showed the message and networking apps were disabled. But my recordings played fine. I'm not sure why others had different results.


----------



## Atomic Buffalo (Nov 21, 2002)

rainwater said:


> I never had any issues and I use the HDUI. Obviously the bar at the top showed the message and networking apps were disabled. But my recordings played fine. I'm not sure why others had different results.


Ditto. And new programs recorded as expected. What was surprising is that a Netflix stream-in-progress died. I expected that once a stream was started it would just be a conversation between my device and Netflix. I wonder if that's an intended or unintended side effect.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I never had any issues and I use the HDUI. Obviously the bar at the top showed the message and networking apps were disabled. But my recordings played fine. I'm not sure why others had different results.


 If you try and push into program details in HDUI there is a pretty long delay normally when network is working (a few seconds), and when network is not working it's several more seconds. It used to be prior to 20.2 you couldn't get into program details at all without a working network and for those that don't know to press "Play" from My Shows they were stuck not being able to start playback of a show at all.
EDIT: Plus I believe search doesn't work properly in HDUI when networking is down since it relies on network data rather than local guide data for some operations.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

PaulScarp said:


> The TiVo is kinda useless until this is fixed


Seriously?

I had -zero- problems. I was aware of the N33 error, but only because of this forum. My shows recorded* without a hitch*, and I was able to watch any show I had recorded *without a hitch*.

Useless?

[Yes, I am aware certain functions did not operate, and this is not to downplay the fact that a situation like this really shouldn't occur. But to state that your TiVo is useless?]


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Since I use SDUI I never even noticed the outage. This kind of event clearly points out the giant flaw that is the HDUI.


I was going to say something very similar. I don't care if the discovery bar disappears (I wish it would go away forever), but preventing people from using Netflix, Android/iOS app, streaming, etc, is just not acceptable.

I was in the HDUI at the time. Thankfully, it did not interfere with local playback or recording... so at least the base functionality of a DVR was still intact.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> It used to be prior to 20.2 you couldn't get into program details at all without a working network


Can anyone else confirm this? If so, I need to add it as a positive in the changelog...


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

I have had this error off and on for weeks on my Quad Elite, very annoying


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

is anything being done about this error? I am getting it daily now and it kills transfers and search


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tivoknucklehead said:


> is anything being done about this error? I am getting it daily now and it kills transfers and search


If you are regularly getting the N33 error, then you most likely have a problem with your Internet connection, which is unrelated to the Premiere. Flakey router, switch, or modem, bad connection cable, using unreliable wireless, poor ISP going down regularly, etc.


----------



## mdowden (Jan 26, 2006)

crxssi said:


> If you are regularly getting the N33 error, then you most likely have a problem with your Internet connection, which is unrelated to the Premiere. Flakey router, switch, or modem, bad connection cable, using unreliable wireless, poor ISP going down regularly, etc.


I'm a 10 yr TiVo veteran and I don't think it has a thing to do with routers, internet, etc. Everything else on the network connects fine.

Usually unplugging the TiVo Wireless N adapters does the job....It all started with the update.


----------



## mdowden (Jan 26, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I had -zero- problems. I was aware of the N33 error, but only because of this forum. My shows recorded* without a hitch*, and I was able to watch any show I had recorded *without a hitch*.
> 
> ...


Are you using the standard UI or the HD UI?


----------



## mdowden (Jan 26, 2006)

moyekj said:


> Since I use SDUI I never even noticed the outage. This kind of event clearly points out the giant flaw that is the HDUI.


Agreed..... This update seems to have put it back to the slows....


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mdowden said:


> I'm a 10 yr TiVo veteran and I don't think it has a thing to do with routers, internet, etc. Everything else on the network connects fine.
> 
> Usually unplugging the TiVo Wireless N adapters does the job....It all started with the update.


Ah, but you ARE using wireless.

I am not saying it can't be be related to the update, but there are very, very few reports of N33 errors. This whole thread only started because TiVo's servers were down for a short time.

If there were something tangibly wrong with the update causing such errors on a regular basis, one would expect the forum would be filled with such reports. Instead, we have just one person reporting this, and perhaps you also. That STRONGLY suggests it is specific to his/your network/ISP/equipment, which it turns out to be, 99+% of the time. And of those, it seems the majority is due to wireless.

AND if you check this other thread of the same report: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8941998 Yep- it is wireless AGAIN. And in his case, a firmware update helped.


----------



## wilhelmp (Jan 27, 2005)

crxssi said:


> Ah, but you ARE using wireless.
> 
> I am not saying it can't be be related to the update, but there are very, very few reports of N33 errors. This whole thread only started because TiVo's servers were down for a short time.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many other people really are having the same problem. I am, and have been for months since I got my Premiere. For me, I get N33 at least once a week, usually more often. It's definitely related to my WiFi connection (N) - my wireless router at home (Linksys/Cisco WRT310N) definitely acts up now and then and other WiFi devices in my home are unable to get to the Internet, so I have to restart the router to get everything working again. Of course, my other WiFi devices in my home continue to operate normally without WiFi (I can still play non-wireless games on my iPad, can still write documents on my laptop). The TiVo on the other hand goes completely off-the-rails in this scenario. It recognizes the network problem (tells me it's an N33) but continues to depend on the network for pretty much everything on the HD UI. This makes the UI grind to a complete halt for over a minute at a time sometimes, and generally makes the thing "useless" as one of the posters above said. I have to go unplug the WiFi adapter from the TiVo when this happens (or reboot the router), which is far from an optimal user experience. If you'd like to test this yourself, I'm sure it'll do the same for you if you just disconnect your WiFi router from your cable modem for a few minutes.

What irritates me most is that TiVo has known this since at least Feb 2012 based on this thread (admittedly it was a separate server problem then but they have reports here of the UI issue during an N33). I've called them myself in the past (sometime after Mar 2012) and been told it wasn't something they knew of. I called tonight again and was told they DO know about it, but haven't done anything about it yet. Great.

Don't get me wrong, I understand that the router issue is my own problem, but it's simply not acceptable for a device to malfunction like this due to something as inherently unreliable as an internet connection.


----------



## sepstein (Sep 26, 2002)

wilhelmp said:


> I wonder how many other people really are having the same problem. I am, and have been for months since I got my Premiere. For me, I get N33 at least once a week, usually more often. It's definitely related to my WiFi connection (N) - my wireless router at home (Linksys/Cisco WRT310N) definitely acts up now and then and other WiFi devices in my home are unable to get to the Internet, so I have to restart the router to get everything working again. Of course, my other WiFi devices in my home continue to operate normally without WiFi (I can still play non-wireless games on my iPad, can still write documents on my laptop). The TiVo on the other hand goes completely off-the-rails in this scenario. It recognizes the network problem (tells me it's an N33) but continues to depend on the network for pretty much everything on the HD UI. This makes the UI grind to a complete halt for over a minute at a time sometimes, and generally makes the thing "useless" as one of the posters above said. I have to go unplug the WiFi adapter from the TiVo when this happens (or reboot the router), which is far from an optimal user experience. If you'd like to test this yourself, I'm sure it'll do the same for you if you just disconnect your WiFi router from your cable modem for a few minutes.
> 
> What irritates me most is that TiVo has known this since at least Feb 2012 based on this thread (admittedly it was a separate server problem then but they have reports here of the UI issue during an N33). I've called them myself in the past (sometime after Mar 2012) and been told it wasn't something they knew of. I called tonight again and was told they DO know about it, but haven't done anything about it yet. Great.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I understand that the router issue is my own problem, but it's simply not acceptable for a device to malfunction like this due to something as inherently unreliable as an internet connection.


Couldn't agree more. It is unacceptible for the UI to freeze like this. It's happening with increasing frequency here in Boston ....


----------

